# Any Idea How To Attach A Glass Ball To Top Of Walking Cane



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

----------------------------------------

Just got a nice order for two carved snake walking canes, however the customer wants me to attach a glass ball approximately 3" in diameter to the top of the walkingcane.

I am at a loss on how to do this.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

A claw hand wrapped around it and epoxy it in place, or inside a opened snake mouth. Maybe round out the top of the cane. 
It seems like a big ball, could you get away with a smaller diameter.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

will make an interesting clu…cane.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.thistothat.com/cgi-bin/glue.cgi?lang=en&this=Glass&that=Wood

Good luck


----------

